# lowryder # 2 grow/pics



## picasso (Mar 14, 2007)

Hello everyone. had a problem with camera so cant upload my first pics, software problem.
anyway, these are my first borns....i must be green fingered...im really pleased with them....they smell so nice!:heart: 
4 weeks old and out of 10 magic beans...8 germinated.....and so far i have 5 definate girls and one definate devil boy!! 2 are undecided but if male i think i would be able to tell by now. all seems to be o.k.at the moment.....
which is all down to this site really. i followed a few grows for about three months, and absorbed all the vast knowledge.....well not all of it ...yet!!!! but im very happy.....any opinions and or criticsm is more than welcome....im learning and we all started where i am!
p.s. my cupboard is odd shaped...sort of triangular, the parabolic reflector squashes in almost perfectly.


----------



## Nelson Mutz (Mar 14, 2007)

Pablo...nice looking plants! I would just love to do some lowryder...one of these days...I can dream....

Good luck, and you should know I'll call these an "Emerson"...

What's an Emerson, you say??

Simply, Emerson Nice-uns!...


Nelson


----------



## picasso (Mar 14, 2007)

Emmersons!!! they truly are buddy thanx


----------



## picasso (Mar 14, 2007)

a few more pics.


----------



## THCskunk (Mar 14, 2007)

Hey wuz up Picasso. Good looking plants you got there pal.:aok:


----------



## Brouli (Mar 14, 2007)

nice man keep it up 

Yoo   T we got another thread to visit now


----------



## THCskunk (Mar 14, 2007)

thats right man.


----------



## picasso (Mar 15, 2007)

Hey thanx you two...it was mostly your grows and advice i followed.....you are my mentors!!!!
hope to keep you amused with my pics, and hopefully with what iv'e learned i wont have too many questions. heres a few more pics.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 15, 2007)

*Hey picasso whats up mang.   The little ones are coming right along and looking great. :aok: What are you using for soil? *


----------



## Brouli (Mar 15, 2007)

dont worry about question they are key to knowledge 
everything lookin nice but like TBG ask  give us more info  like watering ,soil , nuts, light, (and i know you got some of that  on the begining just make like table of info  something like that  

.................
.................
.................
.................
.................
.................
.................


will be helpfull for everubody


----------



## picasso (Mar 15, 2007)

o.k. this is my set up. first of all i planted all the beans straight into common or garden 'ie' b&q,/ wallmart seedling compost. i dont think it makes a lot of difference to be honest. they all sprouted/germinated withion 36 hrs.
had them inn a heated propagator.
still waiting for a mate to retrieve the pics from his p.c. then i can show the early stages.
they got a bit 'leggy at first as i didnt have a light!! only for 3 days then i got a 14 watt grolux from my pet/ fish supplier.....i keep marine fish.
i left them in peat grow pots in the propagator till about three weeks then transferred to exiisting pots.
as i said, i was studying grow rooms for about 3 months mainly on this site b4 i started.Was gonna go hydro as logically it seems superior........stands to reason really. ....is it easier for TINY little roots to push thru soil or water?
but i got the beans and didn't have time to set up hydro....next one!!!!
at the moment i have the girls on a 16 on 8 off light regime..with a 200watt enviro....usual excuse lack of room/ventilation etc
i made up a gallon of water with half the recommended dose of 'miracle grow soluble' which is 15-30-15....ie 1-2-1 with half a capfull of seaweed fertiliser
i feed/water this mix every other day, about 150 or 200 ml per plant.
had to move the light up every day for last 3 days, going mad now!!! 
got six in a 50-50 mix of perlite and vermiculite(cos i was gonna go hydro) and 2 in a mix of housplant compost & perlite....5 parts compost...1 part perlite. as you can see....they prefer the perlite/vermiculite mix.
is it worth me trying to collect pollen of the boy & sacrifycing a nice female to get more seeds? 
worried about puttng pollinated female back into room with other girls....in case of loose pollen?  will it not 'fertilise other plants with fan blowing?.
 would have been happy to get 3 girls as they seem to be doin so well...dont wanna starve my little grow cupboard!! ha ha. 
jeez.... the smell is driving me nuts!!!


----------



## BSki8950 (Mar 15, 2007)

hey picasso where did u get the lowryder seeds from ?


----------



## picasso (Mar 16, 2007)

i got the seeds from the joint doctor, 2 of them were almost white and didnt take.
is it normal for these places to chuck a couple of duff seeds in every order or was i just unlucky?
will take some more pics later today, lookin good still.
later people.


----------



## picasso (Mar 21, 2007)

been busy for a few days............here's some more pics at 5 weeks 1 day.


----------



## picasso (Mar 21, 2007)

had another male rear its ugly head!!!
so out of ten planted....8 germinated.... and 6 were female, 
75% success so far then.
im more than happy as my cupboard is very small!!!
still on 18/6 with enviro 200 red, gonna stick to that i think.
still using miracle grow soluble but full strength now...still with a capfull of seaweed extract per gallon.
maybe they would be a bit better if i could get access to better nutes?
dont get me wrong, i think they look great......just striving for perfection!!!
the smell is VERY strong, had to buy an air purifier which helps a lot.


----------



## Bubby (Mar 21, 2007)

Lowrider seeds are (relatively) expensive, and they can't be cloned. I think it's definitely worth your time to keep a male, and pollinate your best lady. 

Keep on growing 

edit: I'd stick with the nutes, until next grow. Maybe try some superthrive?


----------



## picasso (Mar 21, 2007)

have seperated the male and will try and get the magic dust!!
i think its worth sacrificing a female for


----------



## picasso (Mar 21, 2007)

here are some pics of the final male.


----------



## picasso (Mar 26, 2007)

plants are really taking off now...lowryder? two of them are now 22 inches!!! the other 4 are 13 inches.
flowers/buds are forming nicely now, they each have about ten bud sites!!! some of them are small.....but look like they have potential.
the smell is very strong and odour control is my prime concern!
am watering as and when i feel they need it by weight, and putting a little solution in the trays they sit in, so they can help themselves!!
they seem happy, the only thing i would have done different so far is to have kept them under the 200 watt blue enviro for more than the week or so that i did., before changing it to the 200 watt red enviro.
the reason i say this is because i feel they are a bit 'leggy', ie: long spaces between internodes...as much as 6 inches on one plant.
this leads me to believe they were stretching for the light, and although they are autoflowering i dont think the red light was strong enough in the early stages.
but anyway......they love the red light now.....28g per plant???????
and the rest!!!! WATCH THIS SPACE


----------



## Dizoelio (Mar 28, 2007)

Nice dude... yea man whats up with F'n Lowryder stretching.

I used same technique I used with my FOUR BABIES grow... and those plants came out nice and compact... but the lowryders freaking look like some stretch armstrong plants.   Either way I end up burying the stem as my plant grows.   

I planted all 10 of my seeds 8 survived.  1 didn't germ and 1 grew and died immediately.  

Well good luck man!  I heard if you give the roots tons of space you could amp up the harvest by like another 15 grams...


----------



## picasso (Mar 28, 2007)

here's some more pics at about 5 weeks and 3 days.
hope you all like the line up!!!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 28, 2007)

*Damn they really take off once they get started. The ladies are looking great picasso. I remember when we first joined over here there was a member who grew some Lowryder and got 1 oz. from each plant.   That's alot for a Lowryder. I will have to do a search and see if i can find it again. Anyway everything is looking great mang keep it up. :aok: *


----------



## Nelson Mutz (Mar 28, 2007)

Nice *"six pack",* picasso!! 

Actually, when I looked at the pics the first time, it reminded me of a "family" portrait [right to left - Dad, Mom, Teenage Son, Teenage Daughter, Younger son, Younger daughter].  

Good luck on your grow!


Nelson


----------



## rami (Mar 28, 2007)

Nelson Mutz said:
			
		

> Nice *"six pack",* picasso!!
> 
> Actually, when I looked at the pics the first time, it reminded me of a "family" portrait [right to left - Dad, Mom, Teenage Son, Teenage Daughter, Younger son, Younger daughter].
> 
> ...


 
lmfao


----------



## BSki8950 (Mar 28, 2007)

hey TBG .... 1 oz for each plant ??? are u kidding me haha


----------



## picasso (Mar 28, 2007)

how's it goin everyone?.............
six pack!!! nice one.
have no idea what the yield will be, but they are #2's which are sposed to give more than the lowryder original.
whatever they decide to give me will be gratefully recieved anyway 
b.t.w., the one i thought was male....not sure as this is my first grow, but i think its a shim. hermie or a not sure!!
got it in a seperate room, it has what i thought were male preflowers....like little balls but they dont open, they just sort of shrivel up, and the top looks like a budsite but no white pistils......any ideas? thanx.


----------



## picasso (Mar 28, 2007)

HEY NUTZ...
first of all emmersons...now six pack...keep em comin buddy


----------



## DLtoker (Mar 28, 2007)

Super sexy Lowryders. :ccc:


----------



## picasso (Mar 28, 2007)

will make them do another 'line up' on sunday, they seem to have stopped growing heightwise at the moment...well, the taller two..,and seem to be putting all their energy into the flowers/buds.....go on girls!!!!


----------



## picasso (Apr 1, 2007)

as promised....here are some more pics. these were taken today.
six weeks to the day since the beans were planted.
I thought they had stopped growing, but the two tallest are now 25 inches!!!
shall i phone the 'guinness book of records'! ha ha 
a week ago i could just see pistils popping out and now the difference is remarkable. still on 18/6 lighting with the red 200 enviro, but watering every day now, still with full strength miracle grow soluble and a capful of seaweed extract.
met someone today who has got some super vit. .. so will borrow a few drops and see if it gives the six pack a final boost.
they smell really lush!!
probably about 3 weeks to go till the guillotine comes into play so will post pics every wednesday and sunday from now....the end is nigh!!!!


----------



## picasso (Apr 5, 2007)

PSSSSST...... wanna see my six pack?


----------



## picasso (Apr 5, 2007)

six pack at 6 weeks 3 days.


----------



## picasso (Apr 5, 2007)

more pics


----------



## picasso (Apr 5, 2007)

i had to go away for two days so left the light on 18/6 on the timer, and gave them a good watering with the super vit i got of a mate...and used an airstone with battery pump to oxygenate the water for about six hrs.
just thought it might help in getting oxygen to the roots.
anyway....something seems to have worked!!! the smallest is now 17 inches from the top of the pot and the biggest is .....wait for it.......
30 inches!!!!!! has anyone phoned the guiness book of records ??


----------



## picasso (Apr 5, 2007)

they look and smell stunning....my first grow and i cant believe how well its all going, no problems at all really.that super vit seems to have made a big difference...highly recommended.
will have to get a magnifying glass to check out the snow....theyr'e getting frosty!!


----------



## picasso (Apr 5, 2007)

Think i better start looking on the harvesting journals soon, not sure how long but maybe 2 weeks...ish. 4 of them have main cola's about 8 inch tall  and one of them is really dense compared to the others.
and i have seen similar sized lr#2 colas on another ongoing journal on this site,..and that lucky geezers nugget weighed in at a heafty 28. something when wet....and when dried and cured it was 8. something. so i'm hoping for similar results, if i find the journal..how do i post the link on this page to show everyone an oz nugget of lr2. ?? thanks for lookin in


----------



## picasso (Apr 5, 2007)

apart from their main cola's...most of them have about 8-10 sites like this


----------



## THCskunk (Apr 6, 2007)

great lookin ladies Picasso, nice job man. can't wait to see your end product.


----------



## picasso (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanx thc, will post more pics on sunday.
its getting like a jungle in there.


----------



## Nelson Mutz (Apr 8, 2007)

picasso said:
			
		

> Thanx thc, will post more pics on sunday.
> its getting like a jungle in there.


 
Hey, picasso...I'd like to swing on a vine through your jungle!...
[Me, Tarzan...]

Lookin' FINE, man...real FINE!!

Nelson


----------



## picasso (Apr 9, 2007)

Hey mutz, you can swing through my jungle whenever you like.....but you might get stuck in the all the stickiness!! took a few more pics this mornin and will post them later, have to resize them first.
got a couple of leaf tips gone a tiny bit yellow....i put that down to the super-vit.
but only have enough mixed for one more feed then will just give them plain water or r.o. water after that as the end is very close.
:aok:


----------



## picasso (Apr 9, 2007)

picks as promised...


----------



## picasso (Apr 9, 2007)

more pics


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Apr 9, 2007)

hey bro damn those ladies look great man. when is harvest time? good luck with those ladies. will be back to check on them soon thats if u dont mind lol peace


----------



## picasso (Apr 9, 2007)

last pic.


----------



## picasso (Apr 9, 2007)

hey sticky, course i dont mind...we are all sailing the same ship ha ha.
they been planted 7 weeks today, i think maybe another 7-10 days.....dunno..its my first grow!!! thanks for lookin in buddy.


----------



## BSki8950 (Apr 9, 2007)

those are really tall for lowryders ... crazy crazy


----------



## DLtoker (Apr 9, 2007)

I didn't think that it was possible to get 6 of those like that from a set of beans...


----------



## Brouli (Apr 9, 2007)

very nice bro   but i got question  what light did you use for them to get that tall ??

for veg i meant


----------



## BSki8950 (Apr 9, 2007)

hey brouli ... same thing i was wondering ... those must be at least 2 ft tall


----------



## picasso (Apr 10, 2007)

believe me i wasn't planning on getting them that tall!!
i had them under a 14 watt grolux fluorescent for about ten days then a blue enviro 200 watt for a week only as my mate needed a light and i lent him the blue enviro.
i thought the red enviro would be o.k. as lr#2 is autoflowering and the red enviro was designed as a horticultural bulb for flowering.
i think they stretched for the light as the red was not bright enough at first. the smallest is 17 inches and the tallest is 31 inches!!!


----------



## picasso (Apr 10, 2007)

just noticed a problem, when i put the girls back in their room after the six pack photo shoot....i noticed on the smallest plant a couple of stalks were bent and droopy.
thought id accidentally squashed it, but checked this morning and this is what i saw....bit late in the day to be re'potting but did so anyway, hope it will live!


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Apr 10, 2007)

picasso said:
			
		

> just noticed a problem, when i put the girls back in their room after the six pack photo shoot....i noticed on the smallest plant a couple of stalks were bent and droopy.
> thought id accidentally squashed it, but checked this morning and this is what i saw....bit late in the day to be re'potting but did so anyway, hope it will live!


dude that stinks man hope all go's well with the ladies hate to see sick plants good luck and i will check back latter when i get home from work to see if all is well peace


----------



## picasso (Apr 10, 2007)

Murphys law....if something can go wrong it will.
the runt is looking very much worse...drooping stems now going brown 
dont think it will be alive in the morning.....but not too bothered as it was barely showing flowers.
The six pack have all been treated the same as regards to light/ watering /feeding etc., but as this grow was an experiment/learning curve..2 were put in a 50/50 soil/perlite mix,
and 4 were put in a 50/50/perlite vermiculite mix...cos i was going to go hydro but wasn't up enough on my research to decide which system would suit me best, so figured the perlite/vermiculite medium was sort of halfway hydro!!
plus i wanted to prove to a few people that it was possible to grow something without soil.....which some people still think is impossible ha ha!!!
Forgot to say.......the runt was one of two that was in soil.....or devil dirt as it will now be known!!
pots #1and#3 on the six pack shot are soil/devil dirt!!


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Apr 10, 2007)

so ur saying that not all them are in dirt? so tell me a little more of this i would like to try this my self what do i need? thanx bro. oh by the way how they doing now?


----------



## picasso (Apr 10, 2007)

Hey sticky, its not lookin good, just had a look before the light goes out at midnight...twenty minutes.
the droopy fan leaf stems look they have nearly snapped? very strange.
goin very brown an all, clearly in its death throws im afraid. i may have over watered it, but the other one in soil is doin very well with good buds.
i aint sure all the plants are lr#2, i have one that looks very compact/greener compared to the others...in fact it looks like what i thought lr#2 should look like. just resizing some mad pics i took earlier...wait till u see em! will put them up in a minute.


----------



## picasso (Apr 10, 2007)

I managed to borrow one of those jewellers eye glass thingy's...a 'loupe' magnification x10.
held my camera right up to loupe for these shots.
it looks 3 or 4 times better using the loupe without looking thru the camera..i,e. these pics dont do the trichomes justice...they look like skinny clear mushrooms!!! will see if i can get a 30x  and maybe it will be clearer.
p.s. same shot...without flash and with flash


----------



## picasso (Apr 10, 2007)

More..
the one in the 4th pic looks completly different to the others? ....who cares...it looks good!!
the first pic i think looks great, never mind 'bud' picture of the month...can we have a 'leaf' picture of the month!!


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Apr 10, 2007)

I just want to lick those leaves clean...awesome dude keep it up!


----------



## DLtoker (Apr 10, 2007)

Still looking pretty clear to me.  Nice shot:aok:


----------



## picasso (Apr 10, 2007)

Before anyone asks...the seeds were from joint doctor.


----------



## picasso (Apr 10, 2007)

Sorry sticky, forgot to answer ur question earlier, if u look at the 'six pack' photo's the 2 round pots...#1 and 3 are the soil one's the others are 5 litre water bottles, tops cut of, drainage holes drilled in bottom.
a 2 inch layer of clay beads for drainage and topped up with the perlite/vermi mix.
i grew them in a heated propagator, then put them in 3 inch peat pots still in the propagator,,then when i moved them to the final pots i cut of the bottom of the pots to help the roots grow, as they looked like they were struggling to get thru the side walls.....wont use them again!!
look at hydro roots...massive, cos they dont have to waste energy building themselves up to have the strength to push thru soil.
i didn't have time to set up a hydro as i said, but thought perlite/vermi was reasonably a close substitute, vermiculite will store fluids and is very light and perlite also absorbs moisture to a certain extent but also provides room for aeration...seems to have worked! bedtime folks zzzzz


----------



## picasso (Apr 13, 2007)

The six pack are no more!!!
from now on they will be known as the fearless five!
dont know what happened to it, it was barely flowering...it just gave up by the look of it. maybe not enough light in my small cupboard.


----------



## picasso (Apr 13, 2007)

I think one of the girls is going to have to say hello to the guillotine on sunday maybe  four of them look pretty much the same...but what about the one in the foreground? looks completely different.
I read on a site last night that there can be some variation with lowryders. it looks nearly ready just like the others so it must be autoflowering, but could it be another dwarf autoflowering plant?
maybe they mixed my seeds up?


----------



## picasso (Apr 13, 2007)

a few more pics of nearly ready experiment!


----------



## picasso (Apr 15, 2007)

They said '8 weeks from seed to harvest'
its been 8 weeks today since i planted the beans......
looks like harvest time:farm:


----------



## DLtoker (Apr 15, 2007)

They look like they could mature a little more.  This is still my first lowryder grow so I'm not 100%.  If it were my crop and the trichs weren't where I wanted them I would definitely let them go more... Maybe even a week.


----------



## crintonator (Apr 15, 2007)

looking good man, dont know much about harvest but those look like nice colas i cant wait till i have some widow buds


----------



## picasso (Apr 16, 2007)

have left them at the moment, will check out the trichs tonight. last time i looked they were clear....is cloudy or amber best? thanx for any advice.


----------



## picasso (Apr 16, 2007)

Hey crintonator....wish my colas looked like yours.
your grow looks stunning.i think this is good for my first grow but the next im gonna try a dwc hydro with ak 47.


----------



## Nelson Mutz (Apr 19, 2007)

Hey Pablo...been a few days since I visited your journal.  Have you/are you harvesting yet?  I did have a question:  After you got the plants to germ/sprout, did you top them, either with FIM or conventional toping method?  Just curious.  Does anyone know if you can do this to a lowrider #2 plant, to make it grow bushier??  Common sense tells me that you shouldn't, due to the short growing and autoflowering properties of the plant.  However, if anyone [or even you, Pablo] know, I would appreciate knowing.  I have some LR#2 seeds on their way, and am trying to get up to speed and read everything I can on this strain.  And, based on Picasso's application, think that using a combination of red and blue spectrum light would be best for the health of the plant.  Anyone what to throw in their 2 cents??

Nelson


----------



## picasso (Apr 19, 2007)

Hello mutz, nearly ready for the chop...well one of them for now.
As to your question about topping and fimming...no i didnt.
i did think about it, especially the fimming...have seen some remarkable results using that method. will try it on the next grow...ak 47.


----------



## picasso (Apr 19, 2007)

Some pics of the jungle before i start deforestation!!
8 weeks and about 4 days.


----------



## picasso (Apr 19, 2007)

This is the first victim...


----------



## picasso (Apr 19, 2007)

IV'E KILLED IT!!!!!!
Its now hanging up in a canvas wardrobe, will give it about 3 days then trim it up saving the trimmings of course.....to make maybe a match head sized piece of hash ha ha! dont know what the whole plant weighed but will post info when i trim it up a bit.
looks like another one or two will be ready in a day or 2.
I have to confess....i pinched of a small bud weighing 2.1 grams, gonna dry in oven for a few mins and test it....couldnt resist


----------



## Brouli (Apr 19, 2007)

man im glad you done with that one but i got question 
its that a lowryderm mix , couse its big very big  and it dosent have a big gun like lowryder supostoo ??
im not trying to offend you  , so dont get me wrong just a question


----------



## picasso (Apr 20, 2007)

As this is my first grow i dont really know if they are all lowryder.
i got 10 seeds from the joint doctor which were in a small plastic test tube labelled 'lowryder#2'
only one of them looks like i expected it to, and that's the smallest one...17 inches. but how come they all nearly ready after only about 9 weeks since planting? obviously they are all 'autoflowering'?


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Apr 20, 2007)

They probably have different phenotypes which is why you're not seeing all of them very short like your other one. I was looking at lr crosses and some say only 25% stable. That means there's only a 25% you're going to get a plant with all the phenotypes you're looking for.


----------



## picasso (Apr 21, 2007)

Yeah could be something like that kitten, i did read an article somewhere that said there were variations within the strain....whatever that means?
They do only have one main cola, the side flowers are very small. am tempted to cut off the main cola of the first harvested to weigh it....but i read it's best to leave the plant intact for the chemical changes to take place? will weigh it all up when dry anyway....think i will be lucky to get half oz of the first one. but .....its my first grow and i grew my own weed without even using soil!!!! except one of them. so im happy.....got free weed.:aok:


----------



## Richy-B (Mar 4, 2008)

Not enough lighting bro! P.m. back if you have any other questions. I'm good with LR's


----------

